# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Whirlwind of Dreams

## BigFan

Hello everyone,
To start off, I think a little intro is in order. I've been on here for a couple of months now. I'm not a natural lucid dreamer and I have some pretty bad recall, but I think it's improved since I've joined this site. I've known about lucid dreaming for about 2-3 years but with life being so busy at the time, I decided not to pursue it until now. For the most part, my dreams are normal, some are plain odd and in some cases, I'll have some interesting action dreams which are fun to read and imagine. To note is that some of these dreams might not have the correct date due to writing some of them days or even weeks later. I hope everyone enjoys my dreams and I welcome any and all comments  :smiley: 

Legend:
Black - Normal Dreams
Blue - Lucid Dreams

----------


## BigFan

23-02-09

Busing to Murder?
I found myself on a bus going from the university back home. At the moment I recall being over a river and the bus was filled with people going back home. 2 people(one was Tien(db/dbz)(watching these anime back then) and other unknown) got off at a stop near the river. I think they were gonna have a race of some sort or at least train and I wanted to watch them so I left the bus at a later stop but didn’t end up watching them. I got off at a stop which was on a valley and there were hills surrounding it. How the bus was able to descend down or get across this land is beyond me, but, I never questioned it. After leaving the bus, I was a bit lost and stumbled onto a house when I walked to the right of the stop. In this house, there was a couple living there and seemed to have lived there for sometime. I can’t recall exactly what happened, but, at some point, I think I tried to kill one of them and the screaming woke me up at 2-3am in the morning. After this, I made a promise to remember not to do so, but, unless I'm lucid, that promise falls on deaf ears  ::lol::

----------


## BigFan

24 to 27-02-09

Meeting an Old Friend?

Black and Brown- Brick Walls
Yellow- Windows
Squares- Tables and Chairs 

I found myself at the university in a room which was filled with tables and chairs. There were some large windows in this room and it looked pretty nice out. The picture above gives a good idea of how it looks. Im not sure what I was exactly looking or waiting for, but, as I was standing there, an old friend from High School walked in. I saw him, but, did nothing since I haven't talked to this guy in 5 years or so. Eventually, I walked up to him and said hello. I don't think he answered or I just forgot. Anyways, he ended up sitting near the door on one of the chairs and I sat across from him. Another person who he was apparently meeting saw beside him and the dream ended at this point.

----------


## BigFan

24 to 27-02-09

Crazy Dragonball Hunt:

H- House
Blue- Water
Small circle- Supposed db location
Wavy lines- Rubble  ::lol:: 

I was on some dragonball hunt in a city which I am recalling at the moment to be somewhere in the US. I cant remember much from the dream, other than going up an escalator/stairs at some point and then while on some stairs later on, I see the rubble from a destroyed house and I think there was a dragonball down there because of the dragon radar that I had. I cant remember anything else, but, I did enter this same dream several times.

----------


## BigFan

28-02-09

Basking in the warm sunlight- Lucid Dream
I just suddenly found myself in the bathroom taking a shower. The whole room was bathed in a magnificent yellow light which I attributed to the sun. It was pure amazing and a sight to behold. The light was coming in from a small window which was in the shape of a rectangle split into two equal parts and was opposite to the shower. For some unknown reason, I automatically became conscious and aware at this point. I just knew I was dreaming and was pretty confident, but, decided to do an RC for futher proof. I did the hand RC where I looked at my hand to see how many fingers I have, any abnormalities on my hand, etc. The number of fingers was 5, but, after some staring, my hand seemed to be a bit transparent. Either way, I ignored the results of the RC and proceeded to do what I always wanted to do which was to fly, so, I ran out of the bathroom. At this point, the dream began to fade, since, the bathroom wall was getting consumed by darkness from the corner and it was spreading. I stopped and remembered to stabilize by rubbing my hands and concentrating on that. This removed the darkness and brought back the bathroom to how it used to be. I tried to run outside after the stabilization, but, the dream abruptly ended before I could stabilize using the spinning technique. This was my most vivid experience and was very warm and amazing, too bad it was too short.

----------


## BigFan

xx-03-09

Trio Dreams in One Night- A first
I got a phone called from two companies called Staples and the Source and they wanted to interview me. Thats all I can recall. This was quite interesting because, at this point in RL, I was searching for jobs and I recently applied to both Staples and the Source. 

I found myself at the Community Center which I volunteered at some time back. I believe that I was in the computer room but there was a dark brown wooden desk where my old supervisor sat behind it and I was facing him. He was talking to some lady and I cut his conversation short with her. I told him that I wanted to volunteer there again. At this point, the dream ended or at least I couldnt remember anymore.

I was in a hospital room. I am supposed to get a needle in my hand at which point I remarked at how painful this will be in comparison to taking it in the arm. I couldnt recall anything after this point. Good thing I didn't, because, I hate needles  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

14-03-09

Infiltration of a Spaceship!!!!!


I was onboard a spaceship and I'm not exactly sure how I got there. I probably used some other ship and got onboard. This mission was supposed to be a stealth mission, so, I had to be careful of my actions.During this mission, I had a female partner, but, funny I just knew it, I didn't see her, didn't know her name and didn't know anything about her. I just knew she present and helping me with the mission. As we walked down this path, I could see some doors on the side that had a little window which showed yet another door with a window which showed outer space. All I could see was the white stairs against a black background. As we continued along the path in the map, we encountered an enemy, of which can only be described as an alien. He was killed by a quick stab to the back. After this, we continued along the path shown in the map to the left to originally hide from the guards that were coming, but, we stumbled across this other door which was a weapons stach and we filled up on ammo for our guns. After exiting this room, we had to be careful to avoid detection, because, the three new guards had taken up positions parallel to the window. One of the guards went up the tower while the other two guards were standing on either side of the tower near the stairs watching the surroundings. We quickly passed the window facing the door we just exited and went underneath this level using a set of stairs there(this is not shown in map). When we came to the other side, we were right under the tower near the guards. When the guard at the top of the tower looked away, we killed the two guards using our silenced pistols. We then moved to higher grounds while the guard still had his back turned and we took care of him too. Finally, we ran to the stairs where it seems that there was yet another guard who detected our presence and called for reinforcements. This guard was defeated by being stabbed twice, once for me and once for my partner. It was quick and I don't recall any blood. Funny enough, I told this guard that "I used to love her"  ::lol::  Anyways, went down the stairs in which case reinforcements were coming from the door at the bottom right and the dream ended. I was really curious to see the final boss that we had to take down. This is probably one of the most vivid, if not the most vivid dream I've had. The dream has a nice green colouring which changed in tone depending on the position. Near the fumehoods, it was dark green, in other places such as the area near the weapons stack, it was total darkness which worked to our advantage against the enemy. I still have an image of the fumehood with the lighting and it still looks as good as ever  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

Hello everyone and welcome to my DJ! I decided to revive this DJ in the hopes of improving my recall and giving other members some insight into my mysterious mind. I'll try my best to be as descriptive as possible  :smiley: 

Legend:
Non-Lucid
Semi-Lucid
Lucid

Finally, I love and welcome any comments. I'll also be writing my thoughts on the dreams if applicable. Let's get started!  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

Feb 23, 2010

Dancing:
I remember seeing a stage performance of some kind. All I remember was seeing a bunch of ladies standing together in a straight line dancing on a wooden stage in a theatre similar to the type that you see in movies. They were wearing red cloth and they all had black hair.

Dream Journaling:
Another dream was of me writing 3 of my dreams in my dream journal. After I was done, I was thinking “good I wrote them all, I’ll see them in the morning”.

Thoughts: That second dream was on the funny side because I woke up that morning expecting to read them over and found a blank page  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

Feb 24, 2010

Meeting in Savana:
My father was with some guy in an environment that looks like a savana with lots of sand, very little trees, ec.... This guy gave me the impression that he was a hunter. The guy asked a question something about the blank and it took my father by surprise as in “you’re asking about the blank” as if it’s a forbidden thing. He went on and asked about “how the kids are doing”. My father said just fine.

A Meeting:
Me, 3 guys and a girl are doing something. One of these guys is tall but that’s all I can recall.

The Magic Snowmobile:
I was near a parking lot where there was a lot of snow and a snowmobile was parked there. I was with my sister and some random kids that I don’t know IRL but possibly knew in the dream. I had climbed the tree and was sitting on one of the branches. The snowmobile moved on it’s own to the edge of the sidewalk, so, that it wasn’t obstructing traffic. I climbed down and went to it’s side to see if I can move it back and a van passed by with the guy looking at me in a weird way. The owner came out and asked what happened and I told her that it wasn’t me and that I didn’t do anything. Funny enough, in that period of time, the snowmobile moved even further out so that it was taking a small chunk of the road. For some odd reason, I didn't notice this movement and afterwards I returned home with my sister  :smiley: 

Thoughts: If I'm not mistaken, I woke up laughing from the savana dream, not sure what the blank was, but, it must be something funny. That's or my emotions were running high in my dream.

----------


## BigFan

Feb 26, 2010

Yellow Goo Adventure:
I was on some kind of an adventure. All I can remember is that towards the end of the dream, there were 3 girls that were sitting on a bus and they all had yellow flexible goo stuck all over them. I told them that they deserved it, something about their father, possibly some scheme that they pulled.

Thoughts: Nothing really, I forgot a good part of it and would have recovered more had I worked back through the dream  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

March 2, 2010

Baking Muffins:
There was something about baking muffins and a cat but can’t recall anything else.

Battlefield:
I was in some battle similar to the battlefield games, but, that’s all I can recall.

----------


## BigFan

March 3, 2010

The SlideShow:
This dream took the form of a narrative, as in there was a guy's voice reading what was written. The words were written in a paragraph in a white font with a black background. It was written that he had a lucid dream and it came from a false awakening. It also said that he had another false awakening right after it. It further mentions that his partner who is also trying to lucid dream ended up in the hospital for three days straight. 

Thoughts: I was trying to get an LD so this was signalling that I was pretty close, at least that's how I interpretated it  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

March 9, 2010

Adventure in the Mansion:
I was supposed to get home by 7:30am since I had a contest to go to(fighting or wrestling with a friend for the championship). I was walking on the sidewalk and somehow I lost my pants so I was walking around with brown shorts in the street and I personally didn’t like that in the dream. As I sped up my pace, I noticed that near the gas station near my house, there was a huge white castle or possibly mansion since it was a mixture of the two. It was white, had large windows and a small pentangonal top tower similar to what you find in castles. It also had a large fence around it which extended around the gas station. There was a large tree on the left side of the fence. As I was walking towards it, a bus full of school children came near the left side of the house and starting dropping them off by the dozen.                                                                                                                          
Wanting to avoid this chaos, I continued walking towards the right side of the house which was its back. As I moved further back, I realized that the fence was enclosing the whole house and that I was trapped. Instead of moving back, I continued forward and noticed some guy trying to escape as well. I can’t remember much details about him, other than he was tall and had a small beard. We ended up walking together into some long hallway and towards the end of it, there was a white metal door which was a bit rusted and had a metal bar across as if closed. The guy tried to open it but it was locked, since, he was unsuccessful. Then we saw some lady at the start of the hallway walking towards us, so, I tried and unlocked the door and we got in just time. The door them magically transformed from a white metal door to a more transparent white wooden door. There was some glass in the door similar to the ones you see at the entrance of most homes nowadays, so, we were able to see that she was still waiting outside the door, so, that way was ruled out.
Looking for a place to escape, we came across 3 doors in that room. I can’t recall what awaited behind the first door, but, the second door had a living room in it. It had sofas and couches that were red in color and they seemed to be of the expensive variety. For some reason, victorican comes to mind. There was also a large white framed window, but, it was a bit translucent, so, only light was getting in. Finally, there was a table under the window with a lot of cash on it(couple of bundles with $1000 bills). Funny enough, within the dream, I looked at the money, saw it and while I wanted to take it, decided that I didn’t care about money at the moment. I then went to the final room with this guy. I was gonna open the third door, but, I knew there was something behind it that I didn’t want to see. I looked at him with the “I’m worried” expression and he reciprocated my feelings through his eye language. I open it slowly and next thing I know, I just hear knives dropping on the floor. I think I moved back to avoid them otherwise I would've been lunch. There were other things as well but I can only remember hearing the sounds and then seeing a knife pointing at me in the top level(3 levels) behind this door. That took us completely by surprise and I quickly closed it. At this point, I decided to check if I was dreaming. I tried the nose RC but I couldn’t breath. I think I might have also tried the hand RC but it might have also failed. As I walked back into the living room, I still wasn't convinced and tried to RC again(can’t remember which one, possibly hand RCs, since I do those often). It must have worked because I recall saying that "I'm dreaming", so, I said I know how to get out of here. I put my hand on his shoulder and teleported us out of the mansion to my house. At this point, I told my mom that we have a visitor. The dream skips and next thing I know, I am asking my mom about the time and she says that it's 11:45 which meant that I missed my competition and obviously forfeited the match. I got a bit angry and told her that I wasted my lucidity to try and make this competition.

Thoughts: Gotta love your dream self. You made me lose lucidity within the dream and then the knife thing was pretty funny when it happened, took me by surprise  :smiley:  In terms of consciousness, I would say that I was more conscious in my first LD than this one since I didn't feel the change of conscience  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

March 13, 2010

Laptop Crash:
I was carrying my laptop with me as I went down the stairs. It ended up taking a beating because it either fell or I accidentally bumped it into the wall. I made it all the way down and started using my laptop.

Watching the Matrix:
I think I was watching the movie the Matrix, possibly the second in the series, but, that's all I can recall.

Thoughts: Nothing different to RL. My laptop IRL has been dropped several times and still works like a champ  :smiley:  As for the movie, well, I was considering rewatching them and remembered the dream a day or two later.

----------


## BigFan

March 18, 2010

The Comet and the Cube:
I was in a really vivid dream, probably one of the most vivid ones I can recall. It started with me finding out I am working with some of my colleague at my current job. We were working outside at nighttime in a place near my house. The night sky was very beautiful, dark but there were a lot of bright starts which gave it a nice glow. Supposedly, I finished my shift and walked past two colleagues which my mind interpreted as being new ones, since, I don’t recall seeing them before. I walked past them and into the middle of the store which had no walls and I ended up hearing a colleague asking me about what sauce I would like. At this point, I turn to her and ask why and she looks at me, laughs and agrees. I noticed a comet moving west across the sky. It was in the shape of a very bright rod with sparks coming out in front of it and large circles that were touching its front as if trailing it. I immediately notify my colleagues to look up at the comet. Afterwards, an object which was said to be a galaxy was moving south and as it moved, it became larger where eventually it took the shape of a cube with a ps3 game controller pattern on the top side and with two circles, possibly more surrounding it. This cube was huge, it was taking up a good part of POV and took me completely by surprise.

Thoughts: Interesting dream, again didn't catch the no wall thing, but, the dream was sooo vivid, not lucid but was still a nice one. Would love to get another one that is THAT vivid.

----------


## BigFan

March 23, 2010

Different Tests:
I started this dream out as lucid, unfortunately, I can’t remember how I became lucid. I think I was in some fantasy land, just have that feeling because I can’t exactly remember the land, etc…. but I decided that I wanted to fly. At this time, it was dark and I had a friend nearby, so, I told them to look up at the sky. I could see the moon in a crescent shape and it was rising up pretty rapidly into the sky. At this point, I decided that I wanted to see the sun so that when I fly, I can see the landscape and just didn't like the dark in general. Suddenly, rays of yellow sunlight penetrated the air from behind us. It was kinda odd having the sun and the moon at the same time but I never turned around to see the sun itself, just saw the rays. I think I got distracted a bit, because, I ended up deciding to try some elemental attacks. There was a metallic cube with a circle in it that was floating infront of it which I decided to try some attacks on. I started with electricity and I pointed my finger at the cube. It didn’t work at first but then I said “this is my dream” and tried again. I could seem blue sparks come out at the end of my finger. Since I was mostly interested in seeing it work, I was satisfied and decided to try fire next. Again, my fingers were pointed at the cube and the circle and it’s surroundings were engulfed by the flames. Finally, I tried to freeze it and it froze, since, I could see the ice, bubbles in it, reflections, etc…. I wanted to get somewhere and wanted to teleport but decided again it in fears of the dream ending, since, I lost my lucidity in my last LD, so, I decided to fly. 

I decided to try and float at first, so, I sat in the lotus position and concentrated hard and could feel a strange tickling sensation in my feet but nothing happened. Then I decided to go buy a flying pill. I went to some large store, but, don’t remember how I got there. I didn’t have any money, so, I picked up what looked like a penny sized object from a nearby slot. When the previous customer left, I walked beside them and somehow acquired 2 coins which looked slightly bigger than my penny. Funny enough, I think the cash opened on my side since I remember walking and it just came out and hit me, so, I put it in. I asked the guy(I think it was him) on the counter about flying pills and if they had them and he said that they ran out. He was also wearing a blue uniform similar to walmart but it was only the top portion and no writing on it. I was suspicious and felt like he was hiding them from me, so, I went to the next counter which was conveniently placed around a corner. Between the two counters, there was some shelves behind some glass which had purchasable items on it such as food, etc…. I looked back at the first counter to make sure that he wasn't looking this way since he was doing some something at the back and then looked at her. I think she was wearing glasses but that’s all I can recall. I asked her for some flying pills but she also said that they ran out(must be really famous pills). I started to ask if any of their other stores have some and pointed at another store which was in the same plaza across from us. I think she mentioned that it was also sold out as well, so, I asked if any other stores had some, but, before she could answer, I told her that I’ll look around. I returned home and I recall just walking from the store as if it was near my house(I think it was across from it). 

I was a bit disappointed but noticed a black guy who was wearing a grey t-shirt in his early 20s follow me. I knew him in the dream and I think he was one of my roommates. Anyways, I walked back home and went upstairs. The walls were colored light purple which interesting enough looked nice and just seemed to fit. The stairway was on the narrow side and seemed a bit cramped but would fit two people easily. After walking upstairs, I decided to walk back down and meet him on the stairs since I knew what he had with him(call it dream psychic). He told me about the flying pill and gave me two things, a pouch(I think it was that, can’t exactly remember what it was) and a sleeping pill which looked like a small pill which had a grey metallic color and had two wings on each side. I thanked him a lot and got the feeling he didn’t want me to lose my mind(what a great DC, lol). I went outside and ended up doing something first(distracted again I guess) but I lost the pill and started to look around for it in the grass. I couldn’t find it and was disappointed yet again. At this point, I remembered that I didn’t need the pill, so, I went back inside my house to create some wings. I sat down, possibly on a box in the dark and concentrated on imagining them and how I would look with them on as well as possible. The wings were to be large, grey, similar to what I’ve always seen wings appear like in movies, anime, etc…. After a while, my shoulder area felt a bit strange as if something was growing and then I started to feel like there was a good amount of pressure there and that I needed to do some pushing of my own. I was thinking of looking into a mirror after they were fully grown but never got the chance.

Thoughts: Well, my third LD and I was definitely more conscious than my second one, can't really compare to first since that was too long ago. This LD was soooo long, even within the LD, I remarked to myself "This LD is really long, I don't think I'll remember it all" and I was right. It took a good amount of time to recall and piece together the different events and I got distracted a couple of times, kinda makes sense since I've been reading about people being distracted from their specific goals. I think this occurred in my 4th or 5th REM cycle, thus, the length  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

March 24, 2010

A Mix:
Mostly went through some morning routines. I also saw that there was some fence near my house that was missing, so, people were walking right through instead of around the block, I thought that was odd in my dream. 

Thoughts: Not much.

----------


## BigFan

March 25, 2010

The Mystery of Humans:
I was with a friend in a university room, possibly waiting for a university professor which was supposed to help my friend. Next thing I know, there is a countdown and that something evil was about to descend. I bolted out of there and ran as far as possible to the nearest exit. I went around a corner and then through a blanket of darkness to a well lit room to make my escape and just barely made it out as the counter expired, however, it seems that my friend was unfortunate and didn't escape. I ended up sitting on a chair or some object and used my psychic mind to listen in on his conversation. There was some talk and the mention that humans have chips implanted in them. Then he was shown a movie that I guess was supposed to weaken him and something was mentioned as if it was a riddle. It was "How can you be human and not be human?". Afterwards, I think I talked to him again and there was a mention of a microphone being placed under the criminal's pillow to catch him and get the police to lay some charges.

A Dream?
I recall that I was telling my sister that "I'm dreaming" but not positive if this was a dream.

Full Amphitheatre:
I found myself in an amphitheatre which was full of people, possibly those who are poor or have lost their homes since a lot of them had their belongings with them. There was one guy who was moving down the stairs and he was supposed to be someone I was looking for. Someone who I know and I think owned the place decided to turn on the lights by flicking on all of the switches to wake everyone up and that's precisly what happened.

Thoughts: That mystery was certainly interesting, it was as if I was watching some conspiracy theory. Funny enough, I remember hearing the chip in humans bit a long time ago in some program that was talking about alien abductions  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

March 27, 2010

Head Bonk:
Well, all I can recall is that I got hit on the head. There was something else that I remembered but have forgotten.

Thoughts: Interesting how getting hit on the head in a dream caused me to actually think it happened IRL until I realized otherwise  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

March 29, 2010

New Job:
I found myself at my job again but it was a new place, one I’ve never been in before and much different than my current one. All I can recall from the place is that there was a wooden shelf that had a huge glazer placed on it. I saw one of my colleagues and asked why she was throwing out some food but can’t fully recall her answer. The new day I find myself working her position and not sure how but I had 4 skewers embedded in me. There were two skewers that went into one finger each that were opposite to each other on my hands. Another skewer went into the area near my elbow on my left hand and the last went near my bone on my right hand. All the skewers went right through my skin and out the other side. I started to pull them out, starting with the one near my bone, then the elbow and then finally the finger skewers and never once did I feel any pain. I also thought within the dream that I would start to bleed once I took the elbow one out but I could see blood in the hole that was left but nothing came out of either of them. 

The Bus:
I was going to the bus stop near my house. When I got there I thought I missed the bus and I realized that I forgot my jacket which meant that I didn’t have my bus pass with me. Fast forward and I decide to walk to another bus stop but this time I have my jacket on but it’s ripped. My bus comes and I end up running back to the stop. After getting on the bus, I found my jacket in the back which now looks like a taxi. I knew that it was my jacket even though I was told it wasn't because of the visor in it.

Brain Experimentation:
Some brain experimentation was being done to find a way to get someone to remember their dreams better. A brain was immersed into water and the result was compared to those that weren’t. In the end, it was determined that the individuals who’s brains are immersed in water can remember their dreams much better. 

Thoughts: The brain experimentation dream was interesting, too bad it didn't continue/couldn't remember anymore details  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

April 1, 2010

Cheese Sticks:
Well, all I can recall is that I bought a couple of packs of cheese sticks.

Thoughts: Pretty funny  ::lol::

----------


## BigFan

April 6, 2010

A Mystery:
This was a detective based story where I was the detective. It was pretty long and all I can recall is some parts from the end. It involved me taking my grandpa to TH and we were ordering some food. He kept on changing his order around and confusing me and the cashier, however, eventually, we settled on what to order and I went to find a seat. The story skips ahead and next thing I know, I am trying to infiltrate a building by destroying the side wall. When I make it inside, I tell them to freeze and the place inside is divided into cubicles where my grandpa was working at one. It looked like a standard cubicle that you see in commercials where you have the computer with books on either side, etc…. Anyways, he starts saying that he did it or whatever it was because I hated him. The dream ended afterwards. 

Thoughts: Not really sure what this dream was supposed to mean  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

April 11, 2010

Working hard or hardly working?
I was at work working at the window with a peer of mine. The boss’s wife was also there making sure that everything was clean and everyone was working. The cash was overflowing in the till, mostly with quarters and the microphone was messed up and I was unable to hear the customer’s orders. I remember saying something, but, can’t recall what it was.

Thoughts: Pretty normal dream, not much abnormalities  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

April 17, 2010

My Milk:
A dc who was supposed to be a bully was looking for some milk. He tried to get another milk carton but he couldn’t. I knew he planned to come after mine and I was just dam set on making sure that he didn’t get mine. I tried to attack him to prevent him from getting it and he pretty much backed off. This all took place on my street.

Monkeys, Black Holes and Tornadoes:
There is a small sand hill which has a small sand staircase leading up to it. A mother monkey is waiting at the top and tells her 3 children where are pretty small and are buried underneath the sand to quickly join her before the black holes come. They climb the stairs one by one. As they are moving up the stairs, 3 black holes which appear as 3 black cylinders with eyes come out of the ground. The children just make it before the black holes make it through and these black holes change into birds. All of a sudden, a fourth bird or something else which was flying and wasn’t part of the group gets sucked/flies to the top left corner of the screen and grows into a tornado. The tornado starts moving towards the 3 birds and the monkeys with incredible speed appearing larger as it got closer. The last thing that the birds mentioned to each other before the dream ended was “Even we didn’t do that”.

Thoughts: Really odd dream. I have been drinking more milk lately but I can't really explain that monkey dream, probably something random that was made up  ::lol::

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Where do you work? Working hard or hardly working? It sounds like a drive thru at a fast food establishment.

----------


## BigFan

> Where do you work? Working hard or hardly working? It sounds like a drive thru at a fast food establishment.



You are bang on except I do all types of positions. It's a temporary job until I either land a job in my field or go to a higher level of education(masters, etc....)  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

April 18, 2010

Two marriages:
I was sitting in a room with my mother(in the middle) and sister(right side). We were meeting what appeared to be a marriage planner. The lady was sitting behind a desk near the entrance of the room which had a pillar on the left side. The room was lightly colored yellow and pleasant to the eyes. She asked both me and my sister if we both wanted to get married(separately of course, lol). We both said yes at which point she wrote our names on a piece of paper and put a sign near mine. Then she asked my sister if she wanted to have a ring ceremony similar to the one I’m having. My sister gave it a thought and said yes. She scratches her name and re-wrote it with a sign as well. We then paid her $100 and all was set.

Thoughts: I have NO clue where this came from. Probably my subconscious having some more fun with me  ::lol::

----------


## BigFan

April 19, 2010

Odd Mixture:
I found myself in my country at a house that I didn’t recognize. It seemed to be a cross between different houses I’ve lived in with some new stuff thrown in as well. There was a balcony to my left with the doors open and I was sitting on some sofa facing a TV. There was something on the TV but I can't recall what it was. I thought that it was probably time for school dismissal. The dream shifts and I found myself crying in some house ruins. Some of the stone pillars were still standing but there was rubble all around me. I said something like “I don’t belong here” and then took some motocycle and left. As I rode on it, it was becoming darker and darker. I kept driving north following the sky which was dark blue and had a dark red line in the middle with some dark red dots around it. I drove past an Indian tribe which was holding a ritual of some kind on my right and my dad who was near a tent on my left with him saying as I went by “We can talk”. I continued, eventually, the sky was totally black and I came upon a temple. It was mostly white. There was a small staircase which led up to another floor which was pretty close to ground level. This second floor had no windows or anything, it was pretty much a meter or so above the ground. On this second floor, there were three doors to chose from. Two small ones on either side and one big one in the middle. The doors were the traditional kind of door where they were all white with no windows and they were similar to the doors of Japanese houses. Supposdly, I dreamt this before so I went to the left door and opened it slightly by sliding it to the right. Inside, I saw three columns of 7 monks or so each wearing orange cloth similar to what buddist's wear sitting down. I could see part of a guy chained in the middle at the back of the room and I could hear a very loud voice screaming at him, something ike a demon or something. I closed the door slowly and remembered that I haven’t saved him yet(did last night?). I also realized that I was still level 1 and had no experience fighting anyone. As I left this temple and went back to my motorcycle, I saw a dark figure appear on my left side and he was running towards me. My first reaction was to start running to escape him and thinking that if I was caught, I would be killed. As I made it to some bushes, I hid so he couldn’t see me. Then I woke up. 

Thoughts: Well, I woke up and upon remembering the dream and the temple, I was pretty excited because it seems that I might have had a similar dream the previous night based on the fact that I remembered that I saved him. My temple might be my dreamsign but have to get more dreams to truly know whether it is or not  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

April 24, 2010

Brain:
All I can recall is dreaming something about the brain  :tongue2: 

Canary:
I was at my house sitting infront of our canary cage. I think I had the door open and I was looking at him. He was all puffed up and was sitting on the stick closest to me in his cage. I put my finger out slowly and made it towards him, soon I was slowly petting him on his side. I can’t recall much of a feeling other than the actual vertical movement. It’s also quite possible that after I was done using my finger, I moved even closer and had my face near him and was using my cheek to pet him  ::lol:: 

Thoughts: I liked the second dream. Would love to actually pet my canary IRL but since we bought him when he was about 8 months old, we missed the opportunity to train him and he runs away from any hands  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

April 30, 2010

Weird Commercial:
It was a commercial of some kind that involves kids. The first kid that came out from the left of a snowbank was wearing all black with a black hood and I think the eyes couldn’t be seen. Then I think they showed a pink version, for girls I presume and there was a small blond girl about 10 or so with her hair tied with 2 bowties and was smiling infront of the screen. The dream skips and I find myself looking through some weapons seeing what I have which included a chaingun and a sniper rifle(game versions). I then find myself behind a stone and planning to ambush some three people which in the dream were bad guys and were from a game. I have a chaingun which is from the game wolf3d(classic game) and the dream ends.

Thoughts: Just plain odd  ::shock::

----------


## BigFan

May 1, 2010

Bad Show:
I think I was told not to watch South Park, bad show but can’t recall anything else.

Thoughts: Interestingly enough, I don't watch South Park, but, this dream could be due to their latest episode  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

May 4, 2010

Meeting:
I recall seeing our neighbour standing outside our house. She looked up through the window to see me standing there at which point I said hi to her and she smiled back.

Thoughts: .....

----------


## BigFan

May 5, 2010

The Call:
The phone rung and I looked at the caller id before answering. The phone mentioned Rotary International as the caller. They called twice if I'm not mistaken with the phone being answered the second time. They called and ruled in my favor for some incident.

The Ocean:
Something about the ocean. I might have been looking at it. It was a nice light blue color with small riptides coming onto the shore.

New Worker:
There appeared to be a new girl at work, since she seemed to be wearing work cloth and I haven't seen her before IRL. She was an average height, big chest, brown or black hair and was talking and smiling along with possibly hugging someone else.

Thoughts: Interesting dreams no doubt and first time in a long time that I was able to recall three dreams, albeit they are on the short side  :smiley:  Not sure what the first dream is about but we did have a new person at work although I don't think she looked the same at all  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

May 6, 2010

Forum Betting:
I was looking at what appeared to be a forum, however, it looked old style. The page was white with posts written in the same font, size, color, etc…. The only thing separating them was a small line, possibly colored grey. I'm not positive if the usernames were there, but, if they were, they were liked written as "[email protected] ....". There was an interesting discussion going on about the brain and it’s capabilites. One of the posters said that the brain is strong but it can get “scared”. The other posters disagreed and an argument ensued. To settle it, the guy decided to make a bet and they started taking some bets related to the subject.

Thoughts: This could be a result of visiting this forum whenever I have the time  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

May 7, 2010

Just Bouncing Around:
I found myself in a canyon in what appears to be a desert at night. It is a bit dark but the whole area including the sand seem to be reflecting some of the moon rays giving it a nice dark blue glow. There is a very steep hill that is perpendicular to the ground and extends upwards. I am riding some object, possibly a ball and it is bouncing all over the place. It eventually bounces with me in it very high into the sky out of my field of view since at this point I am a passive observer and I believe that it's reached the atmosphere. My vision zooms in to the hill and I believe that it will land there. A couple of seconds pass and it does land there and bounces to the ground where it _might_ have continued bouncing. My vision then starts to pan out very quickly and I see the whole area which is deserted. I ended up thinking that I'm going to see the earth and outer space soon at which point this thought frightens me and causes me to wake up. 

Thoughts: Very interesting dream. Got this when I was sleep deprived and practicing CAT. Interesting enough, I almost WILDed into a LD since when I woke I was in SP and was hearing a ton of loud noises and see odd colors. I even saw what looked like some dream hands forming before I got nervous and broke out of SP  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

May 10, 2010

Camp:
I was going on a trip with my family to what _seems_ like a camp. We might have taken a bus to get there and passed a lot of houses. One of these houses was white, with 3 windows, one being in the middle on the top floor and the other two were at each side of the door. Upon getting to camp, I remember sleeping in a double punk bed in a very lightly lit room and looking at a window which was covered with a worn out white sheet thinking something along the lines of "this isn't what I had in mind". I think we decided to go home because the dream skips forward and we are standing around with a group of people, most wearing worn out cloth waiting at a bus stop. The route 97 bus which is painted with red and white all over stops at this point. I end up getting on it and it was somewhat full, so, I stood at the entrance. I overheard a lady tell another something about this bus which made me realize that this bus isn't what I should be taking and I quickly got off as the bus was about to move. The route 6 bus came right after this bus. I left the bus and tried to get onto the other bus which left without me with my family on board. I tried to find another bus to follow my family and the dream ended.

What does it mean?
This dream started with me in my bedroom at home and I ended up walking outside. I _may_ have went into the washroom and came out soon after. The dream skips and I find myself bending outside the washroom and a paramedic passes by and slightly walks into me but continues walking into the washroom. At this point, I find my sister standing there saying she will tell on me that I walked onto the paramedic on purpose when it was accidential. The dream skips but everything is the same except there are now 2 cash tills stacked above each other and I think I have one of my hands on the top now.

Thoughts: Both dreams are pretty interesting, however, the second one is more interesting than the first one. I think it might be a precognitive dream. Let me explain: Today at work, I ended up meeting a friend who was from a high school I went to a long time ago. She was a paramedic in training and ended up going into the washroom after I served her. This would explain the cash tills(work) where a paramedic went into the washroom after hitting me by accident(her going into  washroom and hitting me(getting served) in dream)  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

May 12, 2010

Odd School:
I was at some school dismissal. I walked across the light green grass and decided to buy some drink when I saw a freezer sticking out of the ground. It was white and about 1m tall or so. Next to it, was a structure that looks much like a shed with a door. I opened the freezer to get some drink and was planning to use the shed to go to the store to pay for it. I felt the gaze of bypassers looking at me and felt like a criminal so I opted out of buying a drink. I opened the grey wooden door and looked downstairs. There was a HUGE lineup across the lobby floor which was made of dark brown bricks. The dream skips and Im with a friend from work. She buys some food and we sit in the cafeteria in the middle of the room on a gray table. There are many tables around as well. I went to the place because I decided to buy something to eat. There were two guys wearing white standing there on either side and they had some trays behind them on a shelf which had some gloves in it, but, it didnt look the cleanest, so, I decided against it. I went back to the table and then decided to wash my hands using a white sink. I washed my hands twice before the dream ended.

Thoughts: Interesting and surprised that I just explained the freezer thing away  :tongue2:  On the bright side, I was able to remember a decently long dream with some good details, maybe better dream recall?

----------


## BigFan

May 16, 2010

Zero Tolerance:
I think I cleaned some wall, _possibly_ as a volunteer or for community service. After Im done the cleaning and Im about to leave, someone comes and sprays white paint on the wall. I get pissed off and I _think_ I tell them but cant recall anything after that.

Thoughts: .....

----------


## BigFan

May 17, 2010

Pet Squirrel:
My sister in the dream had a brown or black pet squirrel. It died, so, everyone was pretty upset especially her. The dream skips and I think she is wearing black standing outside as a girl approaches her. She asks about the squirrels death and my sister answers with 20 food and 10 nightmares.

Thoughts: Guess DCs do say the darnest things referring to the last line  ::lol::

----------


## BigFan

May 18, 2010

The Dream:
I found myself in some room, possibly a hotel but not sure where. I meet a girl who was told my name in a dream and that I would have her answer. The dream skips and next thing I know, she is a guy who is looking for his girlfriend and who enters a room where she is to be found in a recovery chamber similar to those in dbz in the frieze saga. She had what appears to be blond hair and looked pretty serene and calm in the chamber.

Thoughts: Interesting about the name in a dream.

----------


## BigFan

May 19, 2010

Busing to Restaurant:
Me and my mom are on what appears to be a bus. I decide to take off my black jacket and there is no place to put it. We ended up getting off and cross the street as the hand is flashing and the counter is decreasing starting at 11. I start counting down with it just to be annoying, lol. We get to some store where I take off my jacket. I was able to put it in what appears to be a garbage bin but was stopped by someone who took it from me and placed it in the right bin. It seems that this guy has already helped me out earlier that day with this specific bin issue.

Thoughts: Odd all together but meh I'm not complaining  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

May 20, 2010

Scene Change(Void to Patio/house):
I find myself walking up a steep path which is made of large grey oval stones placed near each other. What was interesting was that I don’t recall there being any support under these stones, so, they were pretty much floating in midair. I was following my friends, 5 or 6 in total who like everyone else were fully clothed in black robes, so, all their faces were hidden. We kept walking along this path until we reached a very narrow area. We stopped and then they along with everyone there started facing to the east and sat down. I _think_ it was supposed to be a rock concert that we were attending and the band was playing in that direction. I felt uncomfortable being in this spot since we were pretty high up and I wanted to continue walking.

If one was to continue walking this path, they would encounter a large gap followed by a large number of these rocks that formed a platform. There appeared to be a really huge window split into smaller ones extending from below behind these rocks. I wanted to continue walking, however, my problem was that there were two guys standing on the left and right side of this narrow path rendering the idea almost impossible and too risky. I decided to sit down like everyone else. After a while, I started to slip off the edge since I was really close to it and almost fell 2-3 times. I remember the fear and terror of looking below to what I recall was a black void. I was held back and prevented from falling all those times by someone from behind but was afraid that he wasn’t able to continue helping me since the last time he helped me, I was leaning over quite a bit and wasn't sure I was going to make it. 

The dream skips and I _think_ I am lucid at this point. I _think_ I'm on the ground. I am standing on light green grass between a patio and a house. The house is on my right and patio on my left if I am facing east. The house is white with a door, but, I can’t remember any more details. The patio has what appears to be a small circular pool in its center. It’s surrounded by some white tables and chairs. There were some trees as well and the area formed a square. There were white fences around three edges, not sure about the fourth. I can’t recall much of the details for this part of the dream but I think I was lucid during it because I remember being very frustrated at my lack of control and wanting to wake up. 

Thoughts: Been waiting to have a lucid dream and finally had one. I might not have liked the control part and I only recalled small parts of this dream after waking up and doing some activities, so, I almost missed it. It's quite possible that these two are infact two dreams and not related in anyway. If they are related, it's possible I became lucid after falling from the path and was teleported to that new scene but not sure what happened to cause my lucidity. I did some quick meditation before bed and have been doing RCs daily so it's possible that I'm finally getting back on track  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

May 22, 2010

Mysterious Email:
I was viewing a black screen with a table in the middle. It was colored red and white with red _possibly_ being for the headers and white for the rest. Three horizontal lines(the top one, the line below it and the bottom one) which the table was made off were a bit bolded making them stand out. It seems that I was looking at my email account. The headers were organized in the following order: name, subject, size and date. The size was in kb and date in the format of x/x/year. The emails were organized with the earliest date at the top and latest at the bottom. Any emails that are unread are bolded as well making it easy to figure out the newest ones. Overall, it was very well organized, easy on the eyes and easy to read. I got a new email from some administrator which I was waiting for. I remember looking at the size which was 191,xxx and thinking “191,xxx kb, wow, what kind of attachment did she send?”. I clicked on the email(more like willed it to be clicked) and a compose box opened with my previous message sent quoted along with the sender's message stating “Powerpoint 3 is not opening, lol” and _possibly_ “go to x’s homepage”. There was more to the message that I couldn't recall.
*x equals a number value that wasn't recalled unless otherwise stated

Thoughts: Interesting dream and the layout of the inbox was fantastic. Wish I could remember the rest of the message, but, alas it is lost  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

> This LD was soooo long, even within the LD, I remarked to myself "This LD is really long, I don't think I'll remember it all" and I was right.



That is so true...  My last lucid (6 days ago, last dream posted on the first page of my journal here in DV)

Was the same.  It was enormous.... larger than yours and I even completed one of the tasks of the year (besides a lot more stuff, you can read it if you like) so at the end of the dream I summoned a bed to lie down and wake up to write it down... still... woke up in a short false awakening dream until I woke up for sure, jumped out of bed and wrote everything... I even scared the crap out of my wife, until she realized that I was writing a major dream.

Good dreams BigFan  ::goodjob::

----------


## BigFan

> That is so true...  My last lucid (6 days ago, last dream posted on the first page of my journal here in DV)
> 
> Was the same.  It was enormous.... larger than yours and I even completed one of the tasks of the year (besides a lot more stuff, you can read it if you like) so at the end of the dream I summoned a bed to lie down and wake up to write it down... still... woke up in a short false awakening dream until I woke up for sure, jumped out of bed and wrote everything... I even scared the crap out of my wife, until she realized that I was writing a major dream.
> 
> Good dreams BigFan



Thanks for the reply Percy. Sorry didn't reply earlier, was off on vacation  :tongue2:  Yes, I was amazed at how long it was. I think I did slip out of lucidity every once in a while which might have been the reason that I lost some parts of it, but, it was still pretty good and gave me some confirmation on how long they can get, not that I needed that. I did read most of your dreams and I think I commented.  They were very interesting dreams BTW. Thanks for reading my DJ and glad you are enjoying it. I have some more dreams that I wrote down when I was on vacation that I plan to add very soon. Enjoy  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

May 26, 2010

Cameras and Nets:
I was in some place, outside in the open, in a garden. I was fixing a camera to take automatic pics with someone important and changed the brightness of it, since, I was looking at the cameras LCD and it became brighter as I played with it. The dream skips and I remember that there was a lady who was using something to swing stuff over her large white house. I _think_ she swung a dog using a net to her backyard. 

Mixture:
I was on a university campus and in the library since there were some chairs and I _think_ I saw some book shelves. I decided to drink some tea so I boiled some water, added some sugar to the tea and drank it. I enjoyed it and decided to make some more. After the brewing was finished, I added some sugar but it was a bit too much, so, I asked my dad to drink some with me. I think he might have refused to do so. I remember seeing people playing some game which I think it was one of the pokemon ones. Dream skips and I come into my home for lottery. I think I was working an alarm job!

Thoughts: Just odd dreams, nothing else to add  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

May 27, 2010

RV and food:
I saw some large white RV in Toronto. I started wondering why we only saw the inside of the RV on TV. Dreams skips and I'm in a food court adding lots of salt.

Thoughts: Short random dream is all  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

May 28, 2010

Beer:
I _think_ one of my sibling drank two beers and wanted more, but, nothing else recalled.

Thoughts: .....

----------


## PercyLucid

> Thanks for the reply Percy. Sorry didn't reply earlier, was off on vacation  Yes, I was amazed at how long it was. I think I did slip out of lucidity every once in a while which might have been the reason that I lost some parts of it, but, it was still pretty good and gave me some confirmation on how long they can get, not that I needed that. I did read most of your dreams and I think I commented.  They were very interesting dreams BTW. Thanks for reading my DJ and glad you are enjoying it. I have some more dreams that I wrote down when I was on vacation that I plan to add very soon. Enjoy



Thanks for reading it  :smiley:   Feel free to comment, it's OK with me  :smiley: 

I like your odd dreams, is what makes dreaming interesting.  Sweet tea and pokemon, sounds fun.

----------


## BigFan

May 29, 2010

Confrontation:
Some guy tried to confront me about something and I _think_ he tried to kill me. I reported him and I _think_ he ended up going to jail. Dream skips and I''m in the library. He is there as well using a computer. I walk up to him and recommend some website(onemanga.com) to him.

Thoughts: Don't get many people wanting to kill me in dreams, so, this was a first  :tongue2:

----------


## Keitorin

Pfft, it's awesome that you recommended onemanga to him. I totally would have rec'ed mangafox. =P

----------


## BigFan

> Thanks for reading it   Feel free to comment, it's OK with me 
> 
> I like your odd dreams, is what makes dreaming interesting.  Sweet tea and pokemon, sounds fun.



Will do  ::D:  I like odd dreams as well  :smiley: 





> Pfft, it's awesome that you recommended onemanga to him. I totally would have rec'ed mangafox. =P



lol, both are pretty good  :smiley:  I've used both and they are pretty good. I've been meaning to catch up on some mangas so it's possible that was the reason I dreamt about it  :tongue2:  Thanks for reading  :smiley:

----------


## Serenity

I also found unixmanga to be fairly decent, also. At mangafox, I noticed that (at least for sailor moon *cough, cough*) the scanlations get buggered up and out of order... at least at unixmanga, they remain sequential.

----------


## BigFan

> I also found unixmanga to be fairly decent, also. At mangafox, I noticed that (at least for sailor moon *cough, cough*) the scanlations get buggered up and out of order... at least at unixmanga, they remain sequential.



hmm, I've never tried that website before. Will try to give it a try next time I read a manga. Thanks for reading  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

May 30 or 31, 2010

Napoleon's Tomb and Fish Sticks:
Far in the distance, there is a large building with a dome at its center. It was black and yellow all over with yellow being the dominant color. It's pretty much close to, if not the building that houses Napoleon's tomb in France. There are two chinese people(husband and wife) that are standing a far distance from this building and they were asking about breakfast, to who I have no idea. In the distance separating them from the building, there were large light brown fish sticks. They were like dominoes standing there and curving a bit towards the building from the left and right sides. 

Mission:
I was on a mission to secure a specific type of airplane for my return journey home. The plane had to have small screens* in the back of each seat to get some good entertainment for the time to fly by. I made it to some building, _possibly_ their HQ. It was circular inside. My dad tried to help him, but, he ended up messing the form and changing the food order instead. I think I saw what appeared to be the pilot and his assistant as I navigated the building. I _think_ I did end up getting what I wanted. The plane was about to take off and we flew for a bit because of the bad conditions which included cloudy, very dark and a lot of rain. We then used pods which have seats for one person only to fly through some wormhole which was shaped similar to a pider web but the lines were curved like a circle instead of being in a cusp.
*See thoughts for more details

Thoughts: Interesting dreams and they seem to be incorporting elements of real life into them. I saw the building housing Napoleon's tomb that day or before and I was hoping that the plane I fly back home had those small screens since they do pass the time much faster. For those who don't know what I mean by that, there are some planes that have small screens in the back of each seat. They give you access to a lot of different types of movies to watch as well as some games, songs, etc.... and I find that they usually have great movies to watch such as iron man, spiderman 3, train your pet dragon, etc.... which I've watched on these planes.

----------


## BigFan

June 1, 2010

Stealth:
I was in Paris and I was walking along the street during the day. I wanted to turn left but my dad wanted to turn right. Dream skips and I'm doing something I can't recall. Dream skips again and it's night time. I have a tank that a friend gave me that I wanted to sell. I was on a bridge overlooking what was supposed to be an airport. There were no planes, just what looked like a hanger and it was pitch dark. I snuck in to find a buyer but no dice, instead, I saw a general and one of his soldiers. I ran away and tried to hide. They saw the tank and understood the situation. I started praying to avoid them seeing me, maybe as a means of "he's busy, couldn't have been him". I ended up seeing some message that was "9 'heart' s 'heart' g" where the heart was replaced by its symbol.

Thoughts: Interesting enough, I don't recall much about the tank and how it looked. Wonder what the message is supposed to mean.

----------


## BigFan

June 2, 2010

Metros and Hotels:
I was in the Metro and I bought some tickets. I found that if I stepped on the right end or left end, I would have control over the direction of the metro. There was some 5 hotels involved but I don't recall much in terms of their involvement.

Thoughts: .....

----------


## BigFan

June 3, 2010

Dark Washroom:
I went into the washroom to use it. The light outside the washroom was on but it was dark inside. The only light inside the washroom was on the seat and it was in the shape of bars like a jail cell. The scene was frighting and I tried to turn the light on. I tried it a couple of times up and down, but, it was never turned on. I started to wonder why thinking that maybe the bulb burned out like yesterday, but, it never dawned on me that can't be the case. After getting into the washroom, I saw my family pass by with their coats heading down the stairs. I saw some new family member, a little girl aged 1-2 years wearing a pink cloth. I told them to wait up and the dream ended.

Thoughts: Interesting thing with the light bulb. I don't recall ever trying one before, so, it could be a useful dreamsign if I dream about it some more.

----------


## BigFan

June 5, 2010

Wounded:
I can't recall much of how and what happened. I was near a large pillar, mostly because I saw a small portion of it close to the ground since my eyes were squinted. I was shot and was wounded. The shot penetrated my shirt and was embedded deep into my body near my heart. There was no pain and there was no hole left in my shirt to indicate that I was shot, the only proof is the color of the blood that was left where the bullet went. The amount was small, but, nevertheless it was slightly visible under my shirt. I folded up my shirt to see the wound. I knew I had to act fast. Pretty soon, my heart started beating but it seemed to have changed position. It was now near where my stomach and intestines are and was beating very fast. I could feel myself panic. I started to slightly blow up the region where the bullet was and soon enough, I could see it's end. I put my hands around it and pulled it out. I put my shirt back down. Later on, I was functioning normally and was asked if I went to the hospital. I said no.

Thoughts: Seems that guy who was trying to kill me in my previous dream almost succeeded  ::lol::

----------


## PercyLucid

I liked the darkness of the washroom  :smiley:   Lights not working are a clean dream sign for every single dreamer  :smiley:  Its an universal sign.

Sorry for the shot.  Not dying was another sign thought  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

> I liked the darkness of the washroom   Lights not working are a clean dream sign for every single dreamer  Its an universal sign.
> 
> Sorry for the shot.  Not dying was another sign thought



That dream was pretty realistic and vivid. I couldn't recall anything out of place other than the lights and the new family member  :tongue2:  Ironic enough, I couldn't recall feeling any pain, just the sight of the heart was very unsettling and I would even say was pretty scary to see. I haven't had any dreams that I recall where the lights weren't working and I wasn't dying from a fatal wound, so, I'm hoping that these repeat so that I can use them as dreamsigns. If you see any other dreamsigns, feel free to point them out. Those were the only two that I recall from all my dreams so far  :tongue2:  Thanks for reading  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

June 6, 2010

Trip:
All I can recall was going on a trip with the family  :tongue2: 

Thoughts: .....

----------


## BigFan

June 7, 2010

Practicing for Success:
I was in a hotel room with my brother. We were on a queen size white bed which was near the door and it was nightime. The room was pretty small but organized. Across from the bed was a TV and to the right of that, there was a window. Moonlight was coming through the window giving the entire scene a serene look. We were practicing LD. It seems that my brother has LD'd in the past. We were trying to go into some picture. I remembered a past experience of it working which was the reason we were trying it and I _think_ I was teleported into a dark place, kinda like being in downtown in the middle of the night

Thoughts: Seems I'm getting much closer to a LD since I'm practicing even in my dreams  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

June 8, 2010

Dreams:
I was talking to a colleague from work in my bedroom. She was standing leaning on the window with her arms crossed and I _think_ I was leaning on the dresser. We were talking about dreams. The topic was categorizing them, as in 1,2,3, etc.... and she ended up saying something completely random such as "Glad that they don't have .... in grade 8 and pool is combined with grade 9".

What was I doing?
I was living in a large house with my family, possibly in China. I'm not sure on how or why we were there. I look out the window and it's daytime. I see a large dump filled really really high with cardboard boxes and imagine what it would be like to be on top of them. It's now nightime and time to sleep. I sneak out and see three workers coming to the house, since, they were walking up the stairs. I get to my room but decided I wanted to do something fun. I decided to try and scare my sister. I see her walking out, sneak into a room nearby, but, reveal myself too early and destroy the nice surprise. The dream ends soon after.

Thoughts: Getting very close now, second night with a dream-related theme. DCs do say the darnest things though  ::lol::

----------


## BigFan

June 9, 2010

Chocolate:
The only thing that came to mind was a picture of a piece of chocolate. It was small, black and square-shaped. It had two edges, one which was higher than the other(the inside one) and it was wrapped in a white wrapper. There was no name or brand on it, just plain white  :tongue2: 

Thoughts: Would have been nice to give it a try or find more details, but, that's all I could come up with.

----------


## BigFan

June 10, 2010

Investigation:
I went to China, possibly with my family, although, I only saw my father and one of my siblings(knew he was there). We ended up staying at some Chinese house which was also a store. We were there to investigate the disappearance of some items. I entered the bathhroom at this house which had a bath tub facing the door and a stool on the right side. What was on the left side, I have no idea. It was pretty big and oval shaped. There was also a restaurant on the left side of the bathroom. There was a large table there with some chairs. 

Exploring:
I just finished talking to someone who was pretty mean to me. I _think_ I climbed some stairs and was now standing on the roof. I was still thinking how mean she was and remembered how she flicked my head with her finger. Then I began to think why I was standing in the middle of a circular metal cage. I stepped out of it and tripped which caused me to lose my balance and move closer to the edge at which point I fell over. I could feel the air and see the ground coming up rapidly. I was pretty afraid of what will happen when I hit the ground. At this point, I felt an odd sensation take over and I was suddenly lucid. It must have been due to fear. I slowed down my fall so that I just touched the ground gently and walked away. My lucidity wasn't as strong as I would have liked. The dream skips and I'm with my family walking through a deserted park around evening time during the autumn season. I was still lucid but I following the flow of the dream. I saw a couple of gray _or_ black skinny trees here and there. Between these trees, there was a small puddle which was filled with water. I sat near the puddle in the lotus position. As soon as I took the position, a mid-sized gray bird with a black patch running from it's head to halfway of it's back appeared and landed on my hands. I could feel his claws on my hands. Excited, I tried to get my sisters attention but a flock of birds, possibly 7 or so flew by and he ended up leaving my hand after they passed. We continued walking through the park and encountered a play structure. It's metallic in color and stood pretty tall. To reach the slide, one would have to climb the large steps, each around 75cm high and the steps are open, as in there is no metal facing your foot when you step on it. I thought it was interesting but continued walking and saw another play structure. Alas, at this point, my alarm started ringing and my vision went dark. I could feel myself waking up and eventually woke up.

Thoughts: Interesting dreams for sure. Finally, got another lucid. Not the highest quality and I didn't get to accomplish any goals, but, I might have found my dreamsign. It seems that fear is my dreamsign, but, I need more dreams with it to make sure. The park was definitely interesting though. The atmosphere was just amazing, it reminded me of some of those pc games that I used to play, something like the first STALKER game atmosphere. I keep on forgetting to do some RCs, stabilize, increase lucidity, etc.... but that likely has to do with the level of lucidity which I had no control over. Definitely excited for more LDs now  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

For sure fear is one of your Dreamsigns, good job!

Make sure you do a RC every time you are scared  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

> For sure fear is one of your Dreamsigns, good job!
> 
> Make sure you do a RC every time you are scared



The problem is, I'm a pretty cautious person IRL, so, I rarely get into situations where I am pretty fearful of the outcome  :tongue2:  Plus, I RC throughout the day, more than 10 times, but, I do plan to do that next time I'm afraid of something  :smiley:  Thanks for reading  :smiley: 

In light of the new DJ system, I've decided to give it a fair shot and move all my dreams there to truly experience it and make a final choice about what I like best. I'll still be posting and checking here as well though. Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

June 11, 2010

Helpless Situation:
I _think_ I'm sitting in my living room and I'm eating peanuts. As I eat them, some small bits remain which get hard to eat due to their small size. I spit these out right into my bird's cage. The canary sees them and jumps down from the top wooden branch all the way to ground level passing another wooden branch in the process. He tries to eat the small bits and it was at this point, that I realized what I did. I watch helplessly outside the cage as he is trying to chew them. I'm pretty worried about him choking and really believed that was going to be the outcome of this situation.

Thoughts: Well, guess that is similar to fear, lol, but, seriously, why would I dream about my bird choking?  :tongue2:  Intriguing dreams  ::lol::

----------


## BigFan

June 12, 2010

Medicine Shopping:
I was doing something _possibly_ school or work related. Then I am standing infront of medicine shelves at a drug store. The shelves were white and had a lot of different kinds of medicines on them. I was looking at the top three and recall there being a lot medicine bottle in the second shelves. It was almost the size of a paint can. I was thinking their name and saying "I'll probably know all these soon".

Thoughts: .....

----------


## BigFan

June 13, 2010

Piloting a Helicopter:
I was in some city at night, _possibly_ New York since that's what I thought it was. There was a large skyscraper which stood out since there were no other really large buildings nearby. It was silver covered all over with windows. The middle of this building was caved in, so, that the two remaining sides were standing out. The city especially the streets surrounding this building were very foggy which made it difficult to see around. I found myself flying a helicopter above a building which I _assumed_ was the hotel that I was staying in with some of my family members. There were a lot of cars on the roof and my family members were also with me. We planned to evacuate the helicopter, even though there didn't seem to be any problems at all. My sister decided to jump first and ran towards the open door. I told her to get a parachute first but she showed me that she has one and jumped out. She opened her parachute halfway or so and landed in what looks like a tire yard surrounded by a fence, but, she's ok. My mother goes next and after she jumped, she opened the parachute a bit too late and ended up landing in a small patch of water near the tire yard. I only knew this because I saw the splash. My little brother was next. I don't think he had his parachute on and I couldn't help him out. As I recall, both my mother and sister were on the roof top pointing for us to land the helicopter. I tried to land it on the roof of the building and came close where in some cases, it was touching, but, for whatever reason, I couldn't maintain it. Pretty soon, I seemed to be losing control since it started moving towards the edge of the building(tried to keep it over the building). It went over the edge and I can't recall the rest.

Airport Stealing:
I put something _like_ bags away. I _think_ I was at an airport. I decided to go around and steal some stuff. Since there were people waiting to be called for their flights, they were sitting on some chairs with their bags and stuff on the shelves behind them making it the perfect opportunity. I just walked by and started to steal them. In some cases, I decided not to, one case involving 6 or 7 wooden pencils. I can't recall what happens after.

Thoughts: The first dream was definitely interesting. It was pretty dark but the overall ambience was great. I got to pilot a helicopter, too bad I wasn't lucid. However, I think I was starting to fear the outcome of the situation had I crashed it and since I was having a hard time controlling it, that would have happened eventually. If fear is my dreamsign, I would have probably became lucid before it happened which would have been great, so, I guess I came close to lucidity  :smiley:  As for the second dream, it was pretty hard to remember much from it even as I tried to remember the details  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

I had a recent dream with helicopters too  :smiley:   Nice job  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

> I had a recent dream with helicopters too   Nice job



Thanks Percy. I would have loved to have become lucid while flying it, but, alas it was not so. Even then, it was still pretty interesting to fly one  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

June 14, 2010

Weird and Odd, possibly Scary and Perplexing:
I was on some trip, _possibly_ to Toronto. I was on a ship or a train but with no roof looking at the scenery. I ended up getting onto this train and tried to find a seat. I was signalled by a girl who I knew. I told them I didn't want to be a bother but they said it wasn't a problem. I ended up sitting next to one of the members on this forum(keeping his name anonymous) across from these two girls. I still didn't feel satisified though and they could tell. It was something to do with the guy. I think we were friends but we had a recent fight and weren't talking to each other. The next thing that happened was the strangest thing. While in his seat, he gave me a quick kiss on the cheek(bleh). It was supposed to signal that everything was ok between us and we can be friends again, although, his expression didn't seem to match that. Dreams skips and we have arrived to where we were supposed to go. We walk around near shops and restaurants and it's pretty dark. We pass two girls who are laughing at something.

Thoughts: Soo weird and pretty random. I guess I fufilled the mysterious mind part that I was talking about at the start of my DJ  ::lol::  It was pretty quick, so, I don't think much of it. Lucky for him, I wasn't lucid or else  ::lol::  Anyways, odd dream and pretty bad recall, since, this was a fragment  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

June 16, 2010

Work Flipped:
I was at work. I served some customers, moved some large tray containers from the floor and there was something about a district manager, possibly me becoming one. The store was different in the back with the big oven on the right side, the large wooden table is horizontal and the exit in located in the north.

Thoughts: Dream fragment again, but, bad night for recall. Still better than nothing  ::D:

----------


## BigFan

June 17, 2010

Canary Escape:
I was interested in putting some lettuce for our canary who was sitting in his teal and white cage. I put the lettuce on top of the cage on the left side. He went to eat it. I turned around for a split second and turned back and he is now standing outside the cage on top of the lettuce and he is starting to eat it. I noticed this and told my mom.

Work _yet_ Again:
I am at work again doing similar tasks to my previous dreams and to RL.

Thoughts: Would have been interesting to have a LD, but, I've been lazy on my RCs lately and changes are changing rapidly on my end.

----------


## BigFan

June 18, 2010

Bees:
I was on a playground, since, I recall seeing the green grass underneath my feet. I think I feel something on my back. I put my hand where the feeling is and kill whatever it was. Turns out that there was a bee there which almost stung me. I felt a bit odd but it was possibly shock, since, no pain was felt.

Work with Juice:
I was at work and making some new juice. I made the first mixture which consisted of putting a bird with some sugar. I made another mixture, this time using spiders and sugar. I tasted it, it had an interesting flavour which is pretty difficult to describe.

Thoughts: Well, fragments again. I only recalled my bee dream later on in the day and as for the juice one, well, let's just say that drinking birds is NOT something I'm interested in  ::lol::  One thing I've noticed is that I'm dreaming about work a lot lately, possibly due to thinking about it during the day. It could be a new dreamsign depending on how long it lasts. I do seem to be remembering more dreams, but, they are pretty short. I do miss my longer dreams and I do miss having LDs  ::?:

----------


## PercyLucid

I like odd dreams  :smiley:   Those are the best.  I know the feeling of sharing oddity and realizing that everybody will not even know what are you talking about, but we know more than you think  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

> I like odd dreams   Those are the best.  I know the feeling of sharing oddity and realizing that everybody will not even know what are you talking about, but we know more than you think



Who doesn't like odd dreams  :wink2:  That one was just too odd though  ::lol::  Thanks for commenting Percy  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

June 19, 2010

Work with a Twist:
I was at work again, but, the place was different. It was pretty large and white which reminded me of a soccer stadium with the roof closed. I was working as one of the cashiers and we were working in teams. There was some special event going on and we were pretty busy with a huge lineup to boot. I ended up leaving my cash and going to the back at some point. I came back out a while later after doing something and possibly goofing off a bit. I turn around from my cash to see the boss sitting in his large white chair which was resting on a white wall between the two cashes like a king sitting on his throne carefully watching his peasants work. He glares at me indicating that I made a mistake by going to the back and he gave me the impression of "I'm going to kill you if you repeat that". At some point, I was working the cash and started to mess up with some of the functions, such as this odd changing functions button which was located towards the top left corner of the cash. It's main purpose as I understood was to get second functions for the buttons on the cash similar to a keyboard's FN button. I was pretty disappointed with myself when that happened.

Thoughts: Well, another work-related dream but at least I was able to remember more of this one. Interesting enough, I've had several of these and a majority of them recently. They seem to have been gradually changing starting with the first in the same place and equipment moving around in the second or third then a huge structural change last night. Let's hope that I can catch something next time which might be tonight  :tongue2: . That glare _might_ have been a bit less than I'll kill you but it was a killer glare nonetheless  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

June 20, 2010

War:
All I could recall was something about war.

Thoughts: .....

----------


## BigFan

June 21, 2010

Work:
At work again, just serving customers. There was something about a car, but, couldn't recall what it was.

Thoughts: Didn't have time to try and recall the rest of the dream and lost some of it as well  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

June 22, 2010

Heroes:
Something about a milk spill. There are five people including lois from the superman comics working together. They seem to have different abilities. Three of them go to protest something, but, nothing else recalled.

Thoughts: I blame this on watching some smallville episodes last night  :tongue2:  Funny enough, one of these peoples' powers involved making vegetables or something along those lines  ::lol::  Finally, a dream that doesn't involve with work  ::D:  Must say that it is a rather crazy dream and had a hard time with recalling the details  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

June 23, 2010

Brainstorming at Work:
I was at work serving customers like usual. For some strange reason, I was brainstorming words that started with a particular letter such as the letter s and the words were sun, street, scuba diver, etc.... There was a match coming up but I don't recall what it was about.

Tornadoes:
I _think_ I had a dream about tornadoes. I _think_ I was looking through a car window out to see one of these large tornadoes split into three smaller ones, but, nothing else. 

Thoughts: Well, back to the work dreams again. It's sooo frustrating to have similar dreams. It seems that work is now a dreamsign, makes me wonder if it'll vanish soon enough though. I have been RCing a bit at work but not in large numbers, so, not 100% positive if I would be able to go lucid then. As for the tornado one, there was a tornado in the news yesterday and I remembered having a dream about them during the day, but, couldn't recall much details. Seems my dream recall has gone south the last couple of days since I've been slacking off and not paying as much attention. Plan to re-focus and increase their clarity, vividness and recall  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Omg... it sucks when you get too many work dreams.  I had a while I got tons too :S that suck.  

I had a tornaoes dream too several days ago.

----------


## BigFan

> Omg... it sucks when you get too many work dreams.  I had a while I got tons too :S that suck.  
> 
> I had a tornaoes dream too several days ago.



It does since I like unique dreams, however, I wasn't able to recall any dreams today so remembering a work dream is better than none  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

June 25, 2010

Pokemon and Friends:
There was a pokemon battle going on. I _think_ a friend was the one who was battling and needed some help but don't recall much of who was winning or what was happening. The hall was circular, red and the ceiling was pretty low. It stretched out a bit kinda like a tube and was full of people. Who I preceived to be me was standing at the end of the hall raising a pikachu in the air who was supposed to me, take it to help you my friend. He also had a pikachu, _possibly_ in play. I _think_ we started communicating with people saying "2 pikachus". Then there was something regarding a comment on a website changing "a to something else" but can't recall what this was about. 

Thoughts: Totally random and quite weird  :tongue2:  Guess its good that I remembered it considering that I didn't get 8hr or so for the recall  :Shades wink:  I have no clue what the website thing was about and I think I was in 3rd person here, so, I was seeing this occur from the side instead of being directly involved.

----------


## PercyLucid

Lol... pikachu  :tongue2: 

I like more Badtiodon

----------


## BigFan

> Lol... pikachu 
> 
> I like more Badtiodon



Never seen that before, lol. Back when I was into this as a kid, it was the original 150  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

Yeah, last time I played there were 450 or so I guess.

That one is my favorite. My car is named like him too  :Cheeky: 

Its a tank pokemon. It takes anything you throw at it. I won a couple of tournaments thanks to her (mine was female, lol)

----------


## BigFan

> Yeah, last time I played there were 450 or so I guess.
> 
> That one is my favorite. My car is named like him too 
> 
> Its a tank pokemon. It takes anything you throw at it. I won a couple of tournaments thanks to her (mine was female, lol)



lol. I only ever played the GBC ones, I played the crystal one for >70hr and played most of the other versions at the time  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

June 26, 2010

University, Aquarium and Coolers:
I was needed at the university to fix something. It seemed that only I could do it and time was pretty  short. I was getting a drive there in a small black car from a lady who is a customer at my work IRL. She stopped the car near my house and waited for me. I saw her from the window and she saw me. I _think_ we exchanged hi's and how are you's before I went to dress. I started to get dressed and so did my family, since, they were interested in coming with us. For some odd reason, we completely ignored the car instead deciding to take the bus. I ended up missing 2 different buses and time was almost out. After missing the last bus and walking back home, I spotted the same lady ahead of me walking in the direction of the house with my sister. It seemed that they were going to the university together and they have found someone else to fix whatever it was that needed fixing(this was somehow conveyed to me).
The dream skips and I recall seeing an aquarium. It was a little bit bigger than average with black rims towards the top. It had yellowish-brown colored rocks at the bottom and there were rocks stacked up making two columns. Both of these columns were surrounded by bubbles which were continously rising to the top. 
Dream skips again and I'm in my bedroom at home. I looked out the window to my left and saw my neighbour, her son and another neighbour's daughter. They had a large blue cooler which was as big as a small swimming pool. It contained what looked like a mixture of water(ice melting) along with some juices and drinks that might have accidently spilled in it. The girl tried to take a large juice bottle which had several colors on its label(green, yellow, etc....) and was partially filled(very little left). My neighbour took the bottle back by force and put it back into the cooler. The girl took it out again claiming that it's hers. My neighbour once again took it by force from her saying that it's her son's bottle. I _think_ she tried to take it a third time.

Thoughts: Finally, a nice, long and somewhat interesting dream. Definitely one of the better ones when compared to my recent dreams. I'm starting to wonder whether they were separate dreams or not but since they seemed to be linked together when I wrote them down, I might as well leave them be.

----------


## PercyLucid

Nice long dream!!!!

See how it pays of writing down the dreams every night.  Even if you have a one phrase-fragment, it's worth noting it  :smiley: 

What a nasty neighbor by the way!

----------


## BigFan

> Nice long dream!!!!
> 
> See how it pays of writing down the dreams every night.  Even if you have a one phrase-fragment, it's worth noting it 
> 
> What a nasty neighbor by the way!



Thanks, she was very nasty in the dream and now that I think about it, it was pretty scary  ::lol::  Well of course, if I only have a one-phrase fragment, I would note it, since, it shows me and my subconscious that I'm interested in remembering my dreams. Thanks for commenting Percy  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

June 27, 2010

Don't STOP at the STOP Sign:
Well, I _think_ I was the one driving a vehicle and upahead was a stop sign. There was a passenger with me, but, can't recall any details. I stopped at the stop sign but then the car wouldn't move. We had to get out to try and push it.

Thoughts: I had a couple more dreams that I should have recalled but when I woke up, my brain was sooo scrambled with the different dreams that I was lucky to even catch this one  ::lol::  I wasn't able to think straight and even when I tried to recall the others, I was getting blanks. Doesn't help my recall that I had to get out of bed and didn't have as much time as I wanted to try and recall some more. Interesting enough, lately I noticed that it seems that whenever I recall a dream, I should write it down instanteously otherwise I will forget it. It was never the case before  ::shock::

----------


## PercyLucid

I had a similar dream several weeks ago.
I got a ticket at a stop sign.  The ticket appeared from nowhere as there was no police.
Then, on a Red Light Photo Enforced, I jammed the breaks of my car and it did not stop... I saw the flash of the camera... it was terrible.

----------


## BigFan

> I had a similar dream several weeks ago.
> I got a ticket at a stop sign.  The ticket appeared from nowhere as there was no police.
> Then, on a Red Light Photo Enforced, I jammed the breaks of my car and it did not stop... I saw the flash of the camera... it was terrible.



Interesting  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

June 29, 2010

Cooking:
I was a chef at a restaurant. I _think_ I was dressed all white and dicing vegetables on a white board. I was told by a friend who also works there that a spider at our other location has been suspended for 250 infractions. There was also a TV which _might_ have had something on this. It seems that he was warned about getting close to the food but didn't listen.

Thoughts: Pretty funny dream, suspended spider  ::lol::

----------


## BigFan

July 1, 2010

Deadline:
There was something about a deadline of July 2. Today was the day, so, technically I am still within the deadline, however, I was told that I couldn't buy/return/RMA said object. I was asked "Why wait that long?".

Thoughts: Probably thinking about the new gpu I plan on getting  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

July 2, 2010

Interesting Encounters at Work:
I was working at TH. It seems that my shift just finished and I was ready to sign out and get my coat to leave. My wife's boss, K is also there. For some reason, I have a bad feeling and I notice that she is looking for something. She had some vertical trays which had some files in them spread out across the bench near the sheet. I decided to help her out and asked her what she is looking for. She looked at me with those eyes and asked why I'm still here. I _guess_ I took it as a message of "I don't need the help", because, the dream skips and I'm walking through the store to the front door. It looked pretty similar to my actual work from what I recall. After exiting the store, I plan to make a run for my bus since I see it coming around a curve. The parking lot and location of the store is totally different. The atmosphere was pretty dark. After taking a right turn from the traffic light, one must go straight to reach a curve. After passing through the curve, one has the option of turning left to either find a parking spot or turning left and continuing straight to reach the drive-thru. They could also continue straight from the curve and take a right turn which would bring them to a bus stop but nothing more. I saw the bus near the curve behind two cars and sprinted around the store. I bent down under the white poles that are in place to prevent cars from coming into the drive-thru without ordering and continued running until I reached the other side and turned left to reach the stop. It would have been much easier to just walk to my right after exiting the store to get to the stop. I ended up getting to the stop just as the bus was able to get there. Along the way near the bus stop, I saw some cans of diet coke in a small box, similar to the one the 24 pack come in and I picked it up and brought it along. As I entered the bus, the driver was supposed to charge me $10 but when he used my card, he ended up charging $100 and swiping it through. I was pretty furious and felt that he did it on purpose because he added the last 0 just as he was about to swipe, since, he already had it at $10. I pointed out his mistake and he printed a receipt that showed that I paid only $0.72 which took me by surprise and I felt as if a trick was being played here. 

Car:
I think I dreamt about a car that I was in and was told that I could pass the middle white line. 

Thoughts: Well, I thought the first dream was pretty good. Was nice and long with a great atmosphere. As for the second one, it was just a fragment  :tongue2:  There was also a third which I couldn't remember anything about, but, I knew that it was long as well. Pretty nice to have a long dream in comparison to my previous couple of nights  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome  :smiley: 

Finally a long dream with detail.  Cool, isn't?

My poor DJ was sent into oblivion and it's only two months old so did not qualify for salvation.  All my dreams are in my new DJ under my nick or clicking my sign.  You can keep reading them from there!

----------


## BigFan

> Awesome 
> 
> Finally a long dream with detail.  Cool, isn't?
> 
> My poor DJ was sent into oblivion and it's only two months old so did not qualify for salvation.  All my dreams are in my new DJ under my nick or clicking my sign.  You can keep reading them from there!



Yes, it was great and I was pretty satisfied, if only I was able to become lucid though, but, I'm hoping that it's time to get another LD soon enough  ::D:  Will definitely be checking out your new DJ  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

July 3, 2010

Neighbour Involving Work:
My neighbour was going to visit my work with her kids. Since she wants to get a discount on her food order, she calls my mom and tells her to put her name on the list so that she can get a reduction in prices. I am standing infront of the food display in the store and my mom somehow gets me the message. I find it pretty funny that she is calling me so that I can get her a discount when I wouldn't be able to, since, there is no such thing at my store. I end up doing some inventory for 2 hours on this Tuesday. I also think about the outcome of such an action and imagine being fired if I do it. I end up getting fired later on and was told "way to go" sarcastically, by who I can't recall.

Pretty worried:
I am at the store and my mom is pretty worried. She tells me that the car has overheated and that would happen unless my dad who was driving the car has been in an accident.

Thoughts: Well, nice to remember 2 dreams every once in a while. I'm afraid nothing fancy ATM. The second one obviously won the odd prize, but, since when did I have a list?  ::lol::

----------


## BigFan

July 4, 2010

TVs:
All I can recall is that there are a lot of TV and one of them featured an army guy talking about the military.

Thoughts: Pretty short dream  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

July 7, 2010

Starcraft Unit:
I was in the game starcraft. I think I was facing what appeared to be a cave but it had some boxes in it among other stuff, so, basically it was already controlled by humans. There was some new unit and I ended up grabbing to from within the cave before another guy did. I also made another guy work even though "he didn't want work".

New Instructor:
There was a new driver instructor in town. He was wearing circular glasses and a reddish shirt. It seems that he was trying to recurit people to teach them but none would get into the car for the lessons that he would be providing. He ended up coming up to a drive-thru where a lady asked where he was from. He had a large piece of paper which had an address. I was only able to catch the word LeBreton. She asked if he played games and said she could join if he plays since it was obvious he was going to have a hard time teaching when he was brand new to the community.

Thoughts: Unforuntely, I can't provide more details about the SC dream. I would have loved to see the units or to have operated it, but, alas I couldn't recall that part and it is lost. As for the second dream, pretty odd since I'm been having more car dreams lately. I dreamt it when I took a nap since the last 2 days my sleep has been very minimal due to work shifts  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

July 8, 2010

Dimension Transportation:
It had something to do with dimensions. Possibly how one can cross before and enter new dimensions. It was all about the energy. It seems that birds can enter new dimensions at a higher energy. The dimension in particular had a pulsing orange color and had a yellow bird, likely a canary at its forefront. 

Mysterious Place:
I was in some small room, it was a bit dark but there was enough light to see some of the equipment around. A couple of meters ahead and to my right, was a wooden door. It was open a bit and had no handle. On the wall next to it, was a wooden clock. It was all made of wood and had an octagonal shape. Everytime this clock ticked, the door would close a tiny amount eventually fully closing and likely locking me in the room. I had a feeling that I was in some sort of maze or some game and I had to reach the door before it fully closed. I made a leap to the door as the clock ticked a couple more time and forced my way through the door making it to the other side. I can only recall seeing a restroom at the wall facing the door which I decided to visit. I thought about taking a shower and I have just closed the door when I hear a scream and my mom comes in. I ask "What's wrong?" and she replies "that the bird has caught her white towel with his beak and dropped it on the floor"  ::shock:: 

Office Food?
I was sitting in some office building. The floor had greyish carpets and there was large windows behind me. I was sitting on a chair facing a computer terminal and had some co-workers sitting at the terminals to my left. I _think_ the ceiling was white and there was a wall behind my terminal. The place was organized, such as every group of terminals had a wall blocking their view to the front, similar to a cubicle style, but, rectangular in nature. A friend's girlfriend comes over to me and asks me about chili paper(?). She wanted me to re-print it for her. I take her to a room down the hall and ask her for more details. Something about her not getting along with her teacher and the possibility of winning an award. I went back to my chair and gave it some thought. A co-worker who overheard some of the conversation asked me what she wanted and I told her the story. I think she said that I shouldn't. I was still considering printing it, since, I was considering the price.

Pharmacy Visit:
Something about a pharmacist and I _think_ a guy wanting some medicine.

Thoughts: Hurray for REM rebounds  ::lol::  Probably my best night for dream recall. I'm starting to wonder if the first and second dream are actually linked together or not since it's the same bird, kinda of like a story. The first two dreams seem to be interesting, since, I've only ever had one dream that involved the term dimension and I liked the atmosphere of the second(the dark room). I thought the bird being evil with the towel was pretty funny as well  ::lol::  As for the third, not much to say, other than being really odd and seems to be mixing different ideas together  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

July 9, 2010

Starcraft 2 + SupCom Mix:
I was playing what I thought was Starcraft 2, although, nothing was pointing to that. It seemed a lot like SupCom. I was able to zoom in and out and the terrain in the game was a red color similar to the starting maps in SupCom. I was taking control of two races, zerg and protoss. I am not sure what race the computer was. I had two lines of defense, first was the zerg line and almost behind it was the protoss one. I was thinking along the lines of "they won't be able to break through easily". Due to my dismay, they did. As they attacked, they were overpowering my defenses and breaking through easily using their numbers. I noticed this and decided to send what appeared to be a tank. I was planning to use its special abilites which would be some lighting attack or possibly fire and would do splash damage which would work wonders in destroying some of their units. I got close and activated it but forgot, if you want to call it that, that I have to wait a certain amount of time so that it can be used. As the time neared halfway, it was within the enemy's range and was getting bombarded pretty badly. It's health bar quickly dropped from green to yellow halfway through to red before it possibly exploded. I had more of this unit, so, it wasn't a special one but I didn't use them for some reason. I was almost completely wiped me out. The only remnants left was a couple of zerlings near one of their structures and likely some more units a couple of places over the map. How they managed to miss them, I have no clue. 

Helping out:
All I can recall is asking my mom if she needed any help in the kitchen.

Thoughts: That game dream was pretty nice. It would have been nicer if I was in control of it though. Imagine directing 100s or 1000s of units to attack a specific location. That would be something that can't be done in any of those games due to a control limit that is put in place. Would be nice to have more of these dreams with some control of course  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

July 11, 2010

Visiting a Washroom: 
                                                                                                                                                                        *Read at your own discretion*    

I was with a group of people that I already knew. It seems that we have _either_ gotten to where we were supposed to be or made a brief stop. The destination at hand was a restroom. The restroom was insanely large and was like a maze. It had over 20+ toilets to use and they each had a large space to move around. I navigated around checking each area and trying to find the cleanest one to use. The people I was with have already finished and most were sitting down on the ground already. I kept looking and it was like I has to use stealth and not alert attention for some reason. I found one that looked clean from a distance and appeared to have some floating boxes with soap and the like in it, however, it turned out that the boxes were swimming in the toilet which made me change my mind. I kept checking and found another one but it seems that the toilets were reserved for certain people in the group. I was shown a list of three columns each with people's names that I couldn't pick up and they had different colors as well, such as red for the first column, yellow for the second and a third color I can't recall. I eventually found one that wasn't as clean as I would have liked. I flushed the toilet and it turned into what appeared to be a giant bathtub. It was now full with water to the brim and had different colors at certain places indicating it still wasn't clean. I _might_ have decided to go ahead when suddenly a large bronze worn-out side door opens to the outside. I see the outside scenery which consisted of a road with trees on the top half and a parking lot with a blue car near the road on the bottom half. I close it quickly and decide to continue when the dream takes an odd shift and a group of girls suddenly enter from some random opening as well. I can't recall much of what happens afterwards.

Thoughts: This is pretty much the first dream which I can recall that has had the dream scene constantly change even as the dream progressed. Usually, the dream changes kinda like a story, but, this was just too bizzare  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

July 12, 2010

Soccer Oddness: 
I was on a soccer field and was playing soccer with my team. We were all wearing red jerseys and I was playing forward. We had many opportunities to score and it seems that I was one of their main men. There was a problem that kept on arising. It seems that I was nursing an itch eye. Everytime the ball comes near me, my eyes became extremely itchy and I would start massaging them which would unfocus my vision. In one case, I was right next to the net only to totally miss the opportunity to score and send the ball to the other side. I was shown some scoreboard later on, basically it was just flashed in my face from nowhere and it was pretty large, so, it contained the different teams, their games and scores. We weren't doing too badly. We tied a lot of games and only lost 2 or so.

Thoughts: Would have been nice to be lucid but I can only hope at the moment  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

July 13, 2010

Mystery Threat: 
My sister was going to take some summer course and she filled out the form. I decided to join her on the second day, there was also something else that I decided to do as well that I can't recall. I'm not sure where we went or what happened after but I find myself on a planet that seems to have been ravaged by war. It was very dark, cloudy, stormy and it seems that there were a lot of buildings that have been wrecked and abandoned. I was in the street with a bunch of people that I didn't know, but, can't recall seeing them, just knowing that they were there standing behind me. We were all looking west towards a building. This building had a metal tunnel that was expanding towards another building. The tunnel was supposed to connect the two buildings together and it seems that it was the only way out of this war ravaged city. I do recall, but, can't remember when it happened, clinging to the tunnel to try to get to the first building, but, had to hide from two drones that were circling the tunnel.



Sensing the presence of others, I looked ahead to see a large group of people. They were all wearing black with black bandanas covering their mouth and only revealing their eyes. They had axes in their hands which had black handles and a silver axe hand. It seems that we knew who they were and have had confortations in the past. We launched at each other with great speed. A couple of axes were thrown my way and I dodged them hoping that they missed my companions behind me. Another was thrown which I ended up blocking with my right hand and I was able to pick up another axe which I planned to use against an oncoming enemy. 

Dream skips and we are all in a warehouse which is in the shape of an inverted C. They occupied the top half and we, the bottom half. It seems that I have made a bomb to use against them, it was in the shape of a balloon with rods sticking out of it. I threw it at them. They bounced it and got it stuck near the ceiling in the middle of the warehouse. We got it down and one of our members almost backstabbed us by making some odd sign first signalling the backstabbing but she threw it anyways. She ended up joining me and a friend of mine after jumping behind a wooden sheet to hide from the explosion. They threw it back to us yet again. A friend called R, caught it and began saying the time left. We were surprised that he was still holding onto it and beckoned him to throw it back. He did and they didn't have much of a chance to throw it back at us since, it hit their hands and bounced up in the air right above them. At this point, the time ran out and it was about to explode. I looked from behind the wooden sheet to see the impact. When it exploded, I don't recall seeing an explosion, mostly just the sound and then there was an eye, similar to the eye of a hurricane. 



Air started circling around this eye which was just a small circle very fast and it started to suck them up and out of the building. They vowed revenge and that someone will get me. After they were all sucked out and everything calmed down, something similar to a scoreboard showed up in my vision detailing the amount of people left using people icons. It had an orange background with people icons using different colors to stand out.

Thoughts: Very nice, long, intense dream. Would have been nice to know more details about the first fight and the background  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

I see you also have dreams with soccer hahahaha....  I have in fact a dream called "Odd soccer" or something similar  :tongue2: 

I liked the mystery dream.  Pretty long! Nice recall!

----------


## BigFan

> I see you also have dreams with soccer hahahaha....  I have in fact a dream called "Odd soccer" or something similar 
> 
> I liked the mystery dream.  Pretty long! Nice recall!



Thanks Percy  :smiley:  I still am not sure about your recent dream though with the alien and all that you posted, I mean in terms of if it was an AP, an LD, etc....

----------


## PercyLucid

alien? what alien?  I think you mean that presence in my room, right?  The one I called, "Non REM lucid???? Instant Projection???? FA??? What happened!"  Yeah, I have not idea what it was  ::lol:: 

I think it was a spontaneous Instantaneous Projection were I lost conscious for a split second and fell from the Astral Plane to the Dream Plane and then turned lucid due being able to see though total blackness glasses.  Otherwise... no idea.  Today I had another lucid were I met my 3rd personal goal. A request from my wife.

----------


## BigFan

> alien? what alien?  I think you mean that presence in my room, right?  The one I called, "Non REM lucid???? Instant Projection???? FA??? What happened!"  Yeah, I have not idea what it was 
> 
> I think it was a spontaneous Instantaneous Projection were I lost conscious for a split second and fell from the Astral Plane to the Dream Plane and then turned lucid due being able to see though total blackness glasses.  Otherwise... no idea.  Today I had another lucid were I met my 3rd personal goal. A request from my wife.



hmm, I was gonna say maybe a combination of SP and LD, but, I have no clue TBH. I also had a lucid last night. I'll be writing it up soon  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

July 14, 2010

Becoming Canadian: 
I was becoming a canadian citizen. I was in some class and they were teaching us what to say and preparing us for the ceremony. Next thing I know, we are at the ceremony. We were with some kids and then each one of us took a kid's hand and walked by themselves. The hall was big and I think we were going to the stage or at least to the seats. 



There was a lot of people and a song that went like: "This time will be happy", "This time will be of joy".

Weather Changing and Modifying Elements: 
I was at work and the weather seemed to be changing quite rapidly. It was very bright, likely hot and was pretty calm outside. Next minute, it's pretty dark and getting to be stormy. 



Looking outside the large windows from the counter, I notice what appears to be kids in a far away building screaming, happy that there is a storm coming. I see a couple outside the store and they are running to the sidewalk. I think "Good thing they are near the store". The dream skips and I am sitting with some workers who I don't recognize from RL. They seem to be eating cupcakes and are sitting near the door of the room. I inquire about the cupcakes and they say that they were given to them and that I shouldn't take one of the pink-iced cupcakes from the stack across the room. 



Dream skips again and I recall being in my bedroom. I _might_ have just woken up and I notice the dark, stormy weather outside from my window. I am already lucid and I decide to exit my room and go to see myself in the washroom. I walk out of my bedroom and into the washroom. I face the mirror and turn on the lights. I see a quick glimpse of myself before the lights go off. Once again, I turn them back on and they go off again. I turn them on for a third time and this time, they stay on. I looked pretty normal in my reflection aside from my really messy hair. I didn't get a good look at what I was wearing or how the washroom looked, although from what I recall, it looked pretty similar to RL. I didn't want to spend all my time infront of the mirror, so, I continued my way down the stairs. Some lady came up the stairs and I dealt with her. I continued my descent down the stairs to our dark living room. I was still on the stairs when I heard my little brother yell out as if someone was bugging him. It looked like he was sleeping on the mattress in the living room and was having some kind of a dream about someone bugging him. My sister suddenly appears and is running down the stairs. I remember wanting to make her lucid as a recent goal of mine and tell her she is, but, she just dismisses it and run towards my brother. As soon as she is within the range of the mattress, she jumps onto the mattress as he sleeps on it. Of course, he yells for her to get off. I ignored them and wasn't too fond of the dark atmosphere and environment. I thought that if I step out, I might have to fight some monster, so, I imagined a green meadow that stretched for miles with the bright yellow sun shining overhead. 



I proceeded to open the door and decided to step outside. I didn't have shoes on and was worried about stepping into some glass on the sidewalk, but, I dismissed this concern because this was a dream, so, I just had to create some kind of barrier beneath my feet to prevent such accidents. I imagined a silver sheet underneath both feet and when I felt pretty confident of my success, I stepped outside. The neighbourhood looked pretty similar to mine in RL and I was able to walk easily on the sidewalk, not feeling any terrain from what I recall, rather the sidewalks felt pretty smooth. It was lovely weather outside as well. I saw a really small rusted airplane in one of my neighbour's yards which would fit one person inside. I walked over to it to look at it and it reminded me of the airplanes one flies in the BF1942 game. I couldn't make out what was written on it, it was a blur and I didn't think about increasing clarity. It didn't have a tail, just some small wings and I couldn't see the head of it.



A guy came by on some contraption on the sidewalk and a truck just entered my neighbourhood and was about to drive past me. I ended up freezing the guy by pointing my finger at him and I decided to drop a cage on the truck. I think I originally wanted to drop a cage on him as well. Whether the cage actually dropped on the truck, I would never know since I directed my attention towards the plane, but, on the other hand, the guy was frozen in time and was only moving his eyes. I was standing behind the plane's two exhaust pipes which looked similar to a rockets' and decided to repair it to use it to fly. I pointed my finger at it thinking about it getting repaired and both exhaust pipes turned brown to signal that the repair is in progress. I wanted it done and didn't want to wait any longer, so, I decided that by the time I finish my count starting at 5 and going down to 0, it would be repaired. When the counting was done, the pipes turned back to the black color they once were and it looked to be in working condition. I wanted to pilot it and was planning to get in. I might have even gotten in because next thing I know, I am awake in bed with my eyes closed and I was thinking about piloting it.

Thoughts: Finally, I have had another lucid. I couldn't recall how I became lucid, but, possibly awareness and my meditation last night might have helped. It wasn't my shortest or longest either. Would be nice to get another one tonight or within this week with greater lucidity  :smiley:  First dream wasn't too bad, wish I got the rest of the song though. It does seem to be quite catchy as well  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

July 15, 2010

Mission: 
I infiltrated some base with my sister. We had some shortcomings and fixed them. We also had a list of things to accomplish.

Thoughts: Unfortunately, I couldn't recall any more details of the base, the shortcomings and the things that we had to do  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

July 16, 2010

Messed up Beak: 
I was looking at my yellow canary who was sitting in his cage. I noticed that his peak was like rulers as in two small straight pieces. I was thinking "I couldn't wait until his peak was normal again" because it looked really odd.

Thoughts: Such an obvious sign and I missed it, lol. On the bright side, I can still recall very small parts of my dreams. Most be due to my recent act of taking up meditation  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

July 18, 2010

Dust Magnet: 
My computer screen had a lot of dust build up. I wondered why that was the case and started scratching them off one by one and there was a ton to scratch off.

Random Kids: 
I was in some neighbourhood with my family(mom and brother). We just stepped out of the car when two kids approached us. It seems that my mom knew them and they greeted us with "Salam" then some random stuff I can't remember. I was feeling totally confused and was about to talk, paused and then said "I'm totally lost, do I know you?" 

Thoughts: Nice to have recalled two dreams even though they were pretty small. Recall occurred during the day though. I might be able to recall better now as I am making progress in my meditation. Hoping for a lucid i the next couple of days  :smiley:

----------


## BigFan

July 19, 2010

Mad Driving: 
I was on the highway driving a car with a passenger. I turned right and was able to with no problem. I tried to turn right again but I almost hit a car. 

Work Punctuality: 
I was asleep on the sofa. It was almost five in the afternoon and I had work at that time. I was relaxed though, my sister promised to take my shift. I woke up after five only find that she didn't and was pissed off. I ran around the house trying to prepare myself for work. Time approached 5:40, at which point I was wondering how come I wasn't called yet.

Thoughts:  Second dream seems to be a mixture of real life and work thoughts, happened during a nap.

----------


## BigFan

July 20, 2010

Car: 
I just recall being in a car with my mom.  

Thoughts:  Seems that I'm in somewhat of a dry spell recently, hopefully it'll pass in a couple of days  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

July 22, 2010

Odd House: 

I was in a house in a dark room. The room was somewhat like a maze, but, a very small one and very easy as well. There seems to be an elephant after me and I'm trying to hide from it. I find a small place in the maze where I can hide but still see the elephant. I had a pillow with me which I used to hit him. If I recall correctly, I kept him looking towards my direction and sneaked out the other side and out into the lit corridor. I ran into a room which had some stuff from my parents. It had two of everything, one being something _similar_ to a small telescope far as I recall.

Thoughts: Probably the result of watching two action movies that day, but, c'mon an elephant chasing me?  ::lol::

----------


## BigFan

July 24, 2010

Baking: 
I was baking at my store. I just took out a large amount of rings only to discover that there is some already made.

Thoughts: Didn't have much time to try to recall the rest  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

July 25, 2010

Fight: 
I don't recall much other than possibly getting into a fight with my brother.

Thoughts: Being busy IRL seems to have taken my recall away, but, soon it should be back as good as new. There won't be an entry tonight since there is no sleep  :tongue2:

----------


## BigFan

Hello everyone,
Lately I've been extremely busy but once I get the chance, I'll try to type up some of the dreams that I've recorded and post them on here  :smiley:

----------

